# Lake City FL Has a Real Cutie for Adoption



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

While searching lost/found dog reports, I saw this little guy available for adoption at the Lake City (Florida) Humane Society:










Link to the Shelter who has him: Available Pets


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's perfect! I hope that someone adopts him !


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm guessing since it's a Humane Society that it is "no kill"? If not, please let me know so we can push the networking of him and get him in to rescue. I think they are no - kill, just not sure. He looks like a beautiful full Malt to me...no poodle that I can see? Precious baby!


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm guessing since it's a Humane Society that it is "no kill"? If not, please let me know so we can push the networking of him and get him in to rescue. I think they are no - kill, just not sure. He looks like a beautiful full Malt to me...no poodle that I can see? Precious baby!


They are not no-kill. From their website:
_"Today, in modest facilities, the Humane Society shelters more than 8,000 animals each year, connects some of those animals with their owners, adopts out some with rescue partners. Unfortunately, the rest must be humanely euthanized."]_


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

He'll get scooped up quick...he's just too cute. Makes me so sad to see such a beautiful pup in a shelter (any dog in a shelter is sad). Sure wish I was closer and could take him!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Duckman said:


> They are not no-kill. From their website:
> _"Today, in modest facilities, the Humane Society shelters more than 8,000 animals each year, connects some of those animals with their owners, adopts out some with rescue partners. Unfortunately, the rest must be humanely euthanized."]_



Bumping! Need rescue support ASAP! AMAR, SCMR, NCMR.... can any of you please help this little one? Cross posting on FB now also.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just heard from a friend and amazing networking buddy ... HE WAS ADOPTED TODAY! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just heard from a friend and amazing networking buddy ... HE WAS ADOPTED TODAY! :chili:


I knew he's get scooped up , but I never assume they're safe until adopted... I posted him on FB too!

Yeah, he's got a new home!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank God! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:chili: yay!!!!


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

He is insanely cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That's awesome news!


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

That's great news...so glad he got out!
:aktion033:


----------

